# New Puppy Questions



## jenpas (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. We have a 3 month old standard poodle named Chloe. She is sharing a home with me, my husband, our four children ranging in age from 3 years to 11 years old, 4 birds, and a Beagle named Holly. 

Chloe is a very sweet standard poodle and has a lot of energy. Her housebreaking is going well and she has already learned the sit command. She also responds to "No" well.

1. Chloe and Holly have not bonded. My Beagle is a couch potato. Whenever Chloe comes around my beagle starts to bark at her. Chloe barks back and it will continue for a least 10 to 15 minutes until Chloe finally gives up and lays on the floor. No hard contact has been made by either.

2. We have an issue with mouthing. She loves to use her mouth! I yip/yell loudly and divert attention. This usually works for me and I have noticed a decreased amount of her doing this to me. HOWEVER, this is a different story with my kids. The kids are scared of her because she will chase them, mouth them, pull on their clothing. I yell "NO!" and it may stop the action for a brief period but she quickly resumes it. For my older children, I have had them stand like a tree and this also helps a little. My question is how to stop the mouthing with everyone? Also, is there a way to stop her from chasing and jumping/grabbing clothes of kids?

3. Any owners of poodles out there with toddlers? Tip/Hints/Tricks would be very appreciated.

4. Water Bowl Issue: She loves to splash in the water bowl....My floors have never been so clean. LOL....any hints or tips on that? I have just been lightly filling her water bowl, but i feel like I am dehydrating her.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the answer when it comes to puppies and small children is that you have to actively supervise them all the time they are together - and the younger the puppy and children, the more focussed the supervision, With toddlers and a 3 month old puppy, that means all your attention - probably including keeping her attached to you by a not too long line, and keeping a physical barrier like a baby gate between them whenever you cannot give them your whole attention. The best way to stop her chasing and grabbing at the children is to teach them not to run, as you are already doing, but playing using a longish toy so the puppy learns to grab at the toy rather than hands might help. Remember she is just a puppy playing the way that comes naturally to puppies - she needs you to show her equally fun games that your children can also enjoy (and that help her to ignore your beagle!). NO doesn't really tell her how to play nicely - redirecting her onto toys, and giving her lots of praise and treats for playing gently, will show her a better way. But be prepared for many more months of puppy raising - she is still only a baby!

Lots of helpful information on educating a puppy on the Dog Star Daily site - look under training textbooks.


----------



## msmary (Oct 17, 2011)

I have found that when it comes to dogs and kids it helps if you get the kids involved a few times a week with training, feeding, grooming etc. Even the little ones, my five year old helps train our 70lb rescue poodle, plus it helps build your childs confidence as well. I purchased a "gentle lead" looks like a halter for horses, thats what the kids use for walking the dog, usually about ten minutes a day of running through commands helps increase your dogs respect of the kids and wears them out a little. i.e.start with the youngest, hand them the leash (just walk right behind and help only when needed, you'll find the kid and dog figure it out very quick, have them start walking in the yard a little, if the dog pulls, have them tug the leash and say no. Have them tell the pup to sit, then if the pup doesnt listen, you gently push their bottom down. same with lay, etc. go with say 3-5 minutes per kid once or twice a week, the rest of the week, let the kids do a few minutes of brushing, or help with getting the food/water ready, or even brushing their teeth. As for the harrassing the beagle goes, squirt bottles help alot, one little squirt while your hiding behind a corner and she'll be distracted and off finding something else to do. As for the water bowl, I have found that a kiddie pool in the yard helps alot, they are water dogs and will find a way to play in it, lol. Good uck and hope this helps!


----------

